# Where Do I Begin



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

Im from Wisconsin and have been running a successful lawn care and landscaping business for 3 years. I have also been snow blowing driveways for the past two years and have now made the dissension to upgrade my truck get a larger plow and do commercial lots I have already received multiple calls for quotes but I have no idea where to begin. I would prefer to do by the hour but have no idea what to competitively charge while at the same time making profit. What would you recommend for an hourly rate?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Per hour rates are all over the place. The most I have been able to charge is $90. I do not like plowing by the hour. As of last year I have no hourly accounts, my hourly rate works out to $140 - $160 now. But I would not get any jobs if I bid it that way. What is the going rate in Fort Atkinson?


----------



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

I have done some research and gotten between 70 and 160 per hour


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Also with plowing by the hour, you will have clock watchers. I can plow two small commercial lots at $75 each in a little over an hour for 2 inches. About 40 min for an inch, but will get paid the same.


----------



## Frank's (Jun 21, 2014)

Those prices sound pretty in line with local Wisconsin rates. 

I also agree that you will end up making more per hour if you charge a flat rate to plow, plus you won't have any arguments over charging for travel time, etc...

Good Luck!


----------



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

So how would I go about generating a flat rate also salting wise where do you get your salt because im having a tough time locating dealers.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Bulk or Bag Salt?
I just buy bags by the pallet because I do not have a place to store bulk salt. $15 a bag, I know that sounds high but I had to go get it, keep it in stock in the winter when no one has any and put it down.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most places you should be bidding by the push ,or when you get good you bid a seasonal price to them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with MaxwellP and Frank's, don't do by the Hr.

Grandview, how "good" do you have to be to bid seasonal? And how do you know when it happens?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

WIPensFan;1817955 said:


> I agree with MaxwellP and Frank's, don't do by the Hr.
> 
> Grandview, how "good" do you have to be to bid seasonal? And how do you know when it happens?


Good enough not to lose money no matter how much snow you get,and its all a feeling and not bidding scared.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

GV, please tell us when you had your magical moment. Was it something between the lines? Was in the handwriting? Did she have "seasonal" written on her head?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1817965 said:


> GV, please tell us when you had your magical moment. Was it something between the lines? Was in the handwriting? *Did she **have "seasonal" written on her head?*


Damn, hang on,MJD .you on here now?


----------



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

im in the same boat as you I dont have the ability to store bulk salt i will also be buying by the bag im just not sure where to go for it i found some companies that charge per pallet


----------



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

How would you charge by the push


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You hourly cost x how long it will take you x amount of trucks


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have gotten the best price at Menards the last few years, I get it about now on sale. There is not a sale at this time. Last year I paid $3.59 per 50 lb bag.


----------



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

How many pallets do you go through each year I have a 3 car garage and am able to dedicate one of those for salt


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

2 pallets / 98 bags. Not that many most of my accounts do not like or want salt. 

I charge by the inch not per push.
.5 to 3 $xxx
3.1 to 6 $xxx
6.1 to 9 $xxx
over 9.1 add $90 per hr plus 6.1 to 9 inch rate. 
Salt is $xxx per time salted


----------



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

how much do you charge to spread salt per bag


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Figure how much time to do each job, and x that by $120 per hour. Minimum. My commercial accounts average $200 an hour when I divide my per push price by the time it takes.
And if you have to guess how long it will take, add 15 minutes to it.
I can do an acre per hour with my truck, but that is an acre of irregular space. An open easy push I could do in maybe 40 minutes.
Also, do a tiered rate bid. X $ up to 3 inches, X from 3 to 6 inches, etc. A bid that makes money at 3" will not pay nearly as well when you plow 12 inches. This assumes you wait until the storm is over to plow.
If you need to be there every 3", then no need for the tiered rates.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

dreamscapelands;1817982 said:


> how much do you charge to spread salt per bag


I charge $15 a bag spread, I know that sounds high but I had to go get it, keep it in stock in the winter when no one has any and put it down.


----------



## dreamscapelands (Jul 29, 2014)

my biggest concern is that I have never plowed commercialy before and have no idea how long it will take me


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dreamscapelands;1817995 said:


> my biggest concern is that I have never plowed commercialy before and have no idea how long it will take me


To quote Mr Spock,for everything there is a first time.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

grandview;1817962 said:


> Good enough not to lose money no matter how much snow you get,and its all a feeling and not bidding scared.


It was a joke but you missed it...you're slippin man.



1olddogtwo;1817965 said:


> GV, please tell us when you had your magical moment. Was it something between the lines? Was in the handwriting? Did she have "seasonal" written on her head?


:laughing:


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

dreamscapelands;1817995 said:


> my biggest concern is that I have never plowed commercially before and have no idea how long it will take me


43560 sq feet is an acre / takes about an hour with a plow truck.
Of Course there are many variables but take this as an average


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

dreamscapelands;1817895 said:


> So how would I go about generating a flat rate also salting wise where do you get your salt because im having a tough time loca
> 
> I use a web site that's like find lot size but tells u what u should charge


----------

